# Giant OCR C1 headset questions



## robpar (Jan 26, 2008)

Just picked up a 2008 OCR C1 frameset to build it up with Ultegra 6700 group and have the following questions:

1- What headset to use? it looks like the headtube is machined for a 90 degree contact with the bearings but IS headset bearings have a 45 degree contact surface. I read somewhere that Giant uses a Cane Creek standard so is there an insert that I'm missing? or do i need a different headset? My other Giant bike has a Cane Creek IS2 but the bearing sit directly on to the 45 degree machined headtube....

2- Where can I get a BB cable guide to fit this frame? My LBS says is a "special order item"

3- Do Ultegra 6700 brakes work on this frame?

Thank you in advanced


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

There are two shims that go in before the bearings for my TCR Composite (similar "era"). Shame this wasn't yesterday when I took the front end apart for me to take detailed pics, but this thread may be of help if you haven't seen it:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...-ocr-composite-headset-questions-58300-2.html


I don't know about the cable guide. I doubt any LBS just has it handy so I'd assume special order indeed.

There's no reason 6700 wouldn't work.


----------



## robpar (Jan 26, 2008)

Ventruck said:


> There are two shims that go in before the bearings for my TCR Composite (similar "era"). Shame this wasn't yesterday when I took the front end apart for me to take detailed pics, but this thread may be of help if you haven't seen it:
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...-ocr-composite-headset-questions-58300-2.html
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip on the headset; i was missing the inserts so I guess I have to order them.
The reason for my question of the brakes is: the original specs from Giant 2008 OCR C1 have a long reach brake caliper specified; 6700 brakes do not come in a long reach version. I was just wondering if the standard 6700 caliper will be long enough to reach the rim. I don't want to buy them and then find out I can't use them...
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm guessing the short reach ones work.

I never determined what reach the brake calipers are on my TCR, but considering that I'm so close to the tire when I swapped in a Wolf fork, it'd be strange to believe they were long reach (because no way would a fork be manufactured to make the longest option available barely fit). 

And furthermore, I wouldn't think Giant would greatly vary such a thing between bikes so I believe the OCR would be the same story.


----------



## robpar (Jan 26, 2008)

Ventruck said:


> I'm guessing the short reach ones work.
> 
> I never determined what reach the brake calipers are on my TCR, but considering that I'm so close to the tire when I swapped in a Wolf fork, it'd be strange to believe they were long reach (because no way would a fork be manufactured to make the longest option available barely fit).
> 
> And furthermore, I wouldn't think Giant would greatly vary such a thing between bikes so I believe the OCR would be the same story.


Short reach won't work...:cryin:
It measures 51mm from center of brake bolt to center of rim. Max reach for short reach brakes: 49mm bummer!!! I wanted a full 6700 group...


----------

